# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Process hunter

## HATTIFNATTOR

Утилита от Ms-Rem, предназначенная для обнаружения скрытых руткитами процессов.



 *Загрузить*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## coolak

> Утилита от Ms-Rem, предназначенная для обнаружения скрытых руткитами процессов.
> 
> 
> 
>  *Загрузить*


Тут вирус

----------


## MedvedD

> Тут вирус


Какой вирус?

----------


## Гриша

phunter.exe- http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...e365714d6aaebf

FSG смущает антивирусы  :Smiley:

----------


## MedvedD

> FSG смущает антивирусы


неплохо ж он их смущает.. 24 детекта - это уже можно начать задумываться.

----------


## Karlson

ни один из серьезных вендоров не видит ничего криминального...  :Wink:

----------


## Surfer

Вот такой раритет нарыл, в интернетах не найдёшь, может кому интересно будет.  :Smiley: 

Download Process Hunter 1.1 + sources (4 January 2006)

----------

